# anybody looking to give a rescue a loving home....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anybody want to rehome a rescue cat who doesnt have any young children, other cats or dogs.

I know im asking alot.

I really need an indoor home for Toula and her baby Trixie together, i wont seperate them. Not ready for a while until spayed as Trixie is only 5 weeks old but any future enquiries would be good. xx


----------



## catguy (Mar 16, 2012)

It would probably help if you stated in what area/country you happen to live... posters on these forums tend to come from all 4 corners of the globe I find, much as I'd like to take you up on your offer if as I suspect you live thousands of miles away from me its not really a viable option...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i fogot some people may not know me, i live in oxfordshire, (England).


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Hopefully you find someone  I'd love to help if it wasn't for my troublesome three!


----------

